# Cape May & Wildwood 8/9-8/11



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Not a lot happening, at least during the daytime, which is when I was fishing. Runt sharks everywhere ... herring and small croaks mixed in at CMP. Small blues at the $1 toll above CM on Ocean highway and also at the sea wall in North Wildwood.

Finally got to meet Ruddedogg and Bossdogg ... REALLY nice folks ... I hope to get a chance to spend more time with them for some fishing this fall  

Grassy Sound pier was bug city ... but I attract bugs, so maybe it just seemed bad  

The N Wildwood seawall was awesome ... a long rock wall topped with a 6ft wide and 4ft high cement wall ... the total wall length had to be several hundred feet ... nice deep water along most of it, or so it seemed. A section of beach to the right of it looks good for surf fishing ... tried it for a while and it seemed to have a nice dropoff maybe 50 ft beyond the relatively shallow area along the beach. This will definitely be on my list of places to fish again. Ya gotta see it to appreciate it!

fishhead


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

It was great meeting ya Bob. Sorry we didn't get to fish. Hope to fish with ya in the fall.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*fish head -- a tip to ward off the bugs*

years ago, when my now 22 yr old daughter was just a baby, she seemed to attract bugs, too, still does (i think its cuz she's so sweet! ) -- we tried all the commercial stuff -- OFF actually drew more bugs to her, as did the "skin so soft" application. we also were not immune to the buggers.

there is evidence that shows bugs don't like vitamin B12 or garlic & when your body exudes it they will stay away -- the trick is you have to ingest this stuff for a full 2 weeks before you plan to be where the bugs may be -- 
we figure taking B12 can't really hurt & we enjoy our garlic (but there are suppplements for that too) -- actually there's probably more good than harm done if you take this stuff daily (cuz your body is wired to get rid of any excess of it anyway--and that's what repels the bugs)
this has worked for us camping in the woods, or fishing hatteras island (those [email protected] biting flies) - we have noticed a significant change in being bitten or bothered by flies & mosquitoes using this approach


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Bugs*

An oldtimer once told me that dryer sheets like bounce placed on top of your head uner a hat keeps the gnats away.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I've heard the dryer sheets trick before but never tried it ... can't handle garlic anymore, but B12 sounds like it's worth a try!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishhead said:


> I've heard the dryer sheets trick before but never tried it ... can't handle garlic anymore, but B12 sounds like it's worth a try!


Fishhead nooooooo ..... no garlic ??? .... UUGGGHH ... well I guess you will have to eat the appetizers only at our house ... we use garlic morning noon and night on most days. Garlic is KING !!! 

Anyway I have heard the B12 and garlic thing and we have been taking the B's for 2 years now and my wife is still a skeeter magnet no matter what. I hope it works for you though!

Dryer sheets ... hmmm ... if nothing else I would like to take that picture and post it for a laugh    but if it works do it !


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Cyg ... I love garlic, but it no longer likes me  

I used in every dish I prepared, and I used to grow a couple varieties of it ... oh well, getting old


----------



## 6stringbluesman (Aug 16, 2007)

*Fishing with Kids*

I'm taking my 9 and 12 year old kids to Wildwood Crest for vacation next week.
We do a fair bit of freshwater fishing in NJ, so they're good with fishing basics.

My question is:
Can you tell me where I can take them in the Wildwood / Cape May area for some saltwater / estuary fishing? 
I want to avoid boats, so pier or sea wall or other places like that.

Any suggestion would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*welcome*

Welcome to the family. To answer your question, there are several places where you can fish, but unfortunately there will be boat traffic. If you are familiar with the area you have the half bridge at grassy sound, the sea wall in north wildwood and the toll bridges bewteen wildwood crest and cape may and stonr harbor and north wildwood. Higbee's Beach in cold spring is agood spot as well as Cape May Point State park and the cement ship in Cape May point. Hope this helps.


----------



## 6stringbluesman (Aug 16, 2007)

*Thank you for the welcome*

Ruddedogg;
And thanks for the quick answers.

Two quick questions:

How do I access the area under the toll bridge between CM and Wildwood Crest?

Are the piers in Sunset Lake (across from Duffy's on the Lake) any good at all?

Nice spot you all have here, glad I found it!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Toll bridge*

You can access the underside of the toll bridge frum the Snows Doxee side of the bridge. That would be going into wildwood crest. You'll see a dirt road that leads right up to the water. As for sunset lake I don't know. I have never fished there.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Oh, and for fishing under the bridge, try and hit slack tide. If you aim for 1hr B4 either tide and fish for 2 hrs you should be good. Otherwise you'll likely be measuring the seaweed clumps on your rig in number of feet!

As for avoiding boats, and avoiding the beach fees ... try fishing Sunset beach. It's at the end of the point a little west of the lighthouse. Or, fish the park where the lighthouse is. Neither place is bothered by boats or swimmers, so it's a good place to take kids fishing!


----------



## 6stringbluesman (Aug 16, 2007)

*Fishing Report*

I just got back and thought I'd give you guys a proper thank you by posting a catch report.

My daughter bailed because of the heavy mist and wind Wednesday but my son and I went to the grassy sound bridge pier.
It costs a few bucks to use the pier but it is worth it as it is clean and is structurally in great shape; they even have a fish cleaning station.

We only managed to hook up once each, but we caught two nice sand sharks. My son was thrilled! After about an hour and a half we were drenched so we hit the road.

On Thursday we went to the Doxy road at the Cape May Wildwood bridge. Following fishheads advice (thanks) we were there in the late afternoon during high tide.
We got two big sea robins, a small sea bass and a few small bluefish.
Unlike all the other fish the blues wouldn't touch a top/bottom rig baited with mullet chunks.

They chased a small bucktail jig with a bit of mullet fillet on the hook. This was on a medium weight freshwater setup - that was some fun!

And the water was quite clear; even when I didn't get the blue to bite you could see them chase the lure right up to the sand.

All fish caught were released.

Thanks a lot Rudde and fishhead.
Great spots!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

Glad I could help. Next time you get down this way give me shout and we can wet some lines.


----------



## saltdog (Aug 26, 2007)

fishhead said:


> I've heard the dryer sheets trick before but never tried it ... can't handle garlic anymore, but B12 sounds like it's worth a try!


i've tried the dryer sheets and they do work not a bite all night (by bugs atleast)

fish on :fishing:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

fishhead said:


> I've heard the dryer sheets trick before but never tried it ... can't handle garlic anymore, but B12 sounds like it's worth a try!


Hey FH, to get a full dose and range of vitamin B, try getting some powdered Brewers Yeast and mix it with Orange Juice. About two heaping tablespoons per glass of OJ. Works great. This is an old Ocracoke trick. :beer:


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Good tip on the "bug away recipe" Fishbreath ... I hate bugs, but they love me 

6stringbluesman ... glad you got some good fishing in at the bridge ... those blues definitely don't like the top&bottom rigs there ... they will chase metal and hit a bunker chunk ... I'll definitely remember to get there at slack tides in the future ... I never saw so much seaweed as I did there a few weeks ago!


----------

